# Caracter o Carácter



## m_pookie

*Holas, *
*Tengo una duda en la siguiente frase se refieren a las letras de las palabras en la computadora, mi duda es la siguiente esta bien escrita la parabra 'carácter' y cual seria la diferencia con 'Carácter' si las dos se escriben igual ¿?*


Acepta el texto predictivo letra por letra, *carácter *por *carácter *




*Bsos.*


----------



## DBlomgren

La diferencia es la pronunciación. Sin tilde se pronuncia como "caracTER", el cual sería incorrecto.

Sin tilde, toda palabra que termine en R tiene el estrés en la última sílaba.  Es porque decimos toMAR, queRER, salIR, etc.  Para mostrar que la palabra "carácter" no se pronuncia "caracTER", hay que poner la tilde.


----------



## Lexinauta

Este es un término muchísimas veces mal escrito y mal pronunciado en el contexto/ambiente informático. Las formas correctas son:

en singular 'car*á*cter'  -  pero en plural 'caract*e*res' (el acento se desplaza a la sílaba siguiente)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lexinauta said:


> Este es un término muchísimas veces mal escrito y mal pronunciado en el contexto/ambiente informático. Las formas correctas son:
> 
> en singular 'car*á*cter' - pero en plural 'caract*e*res' (el acento se desplaza a la sílaba siguiente)


 
Y de las pocas, según recuerdo, con:

Esp*é*cimen Espec*í*menes
R*é*gimen Reg*í*menes


----------



## Krach

la respuesta es simple:

Carácter: se refiere a la personalidad de una persona (él tiene un carácter fuerte)

Caracter: es cada espacio utilizado o utilizable en el ámbito informático, bien sean letras, números, signos especiales (#%&"%#//&; entre otros) o incluso los mismos espacios en blanco realizado con la barra espaciadora.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Krach said:


> la respuesta es simple:
> 
> Carácter: se refiere a la personalidad de una persona (él tiene un carácter fuerte)
> 
> Caracter: es cada espacio utilizado o utilizable en el ámbito informático, bien sean letras, números, signos especiales (#%&"%#//&; entre otros) o incluso los mismos espacios en blanco realizado con la barra espaciadora.


 
Más simple aún: caracter no existe.

Las dos definiciones que das se escriben *carácter*. Como bien lo indica Lexinauta.


----------



## Bartocus123

Krach said:


> la respuesta es simple:
> 
> Carácter: se refiere a la personalidad de una persona (él tiene un carácter fuerte)
> 
> Caracter: es cada espacio utilizado o utilizable en el ámbito informático, bien sean letras, números, signos especiales (#%&"%#//&; entre otros) o incluso los mismos espacios en blanco realizado con la barra espaciadora.


 
La palabra "caracter" no existe en castellano. No confundas al compañero, si la respuesta correcta es la anterior.


----------



## Krach

Bartocus123 said:


> La palabra "caracter" no existe en castellano. No confundas al compañero, si la respuesta correcta es la anterior.



En algo tienen razón y eso no se puede obviar. Sin embargo tengo que agregar lo siguiente:

Con la lengua todo es, grosso modo, muy incierto. Ya que, como dicen la palabra "caracter" no exite en diccionarios pero sí existe en el habla común. La lengua no la rige lo normativo (aunque la gramática normativa diga lo contrario) sino el uso. No se puede omitir el hecho de que cada vez se escucha más el término antes escrito por lo tanto, basándome en lo que lo que dice la academia, la lengua dificilmente podría considerarse como normativa. ¿Cuántas veces hemos escuchado (o por lo menos yo) decir que está mal dicha la palabra imprimido?.

Si nos basamos en lo normativo (lo que dicen los diccionarios), tienen toda la razón cuando aseveran que "caracter" no existe, y los apoyo; sin embargo, si nos enfocamos en el uso cotidiano (y no sé si sea sólo en mi país) se aplica la diferencia que mencioné en mi intervención anterior.

Si nuevamente consideran que estoy errado, háganmelo saber. La intención no es confundir a persona alguna, es sencillamente aclarar.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Krach said:


> Si nuevamente consideran que estoy errado, háganmelo saber. La intención no es confundir a persona alguna, es sencillamente aclarar.


 
Entonces te recomiendo que escribas una advertencia en tus mensajes cuando vayan en contra de lo «normativo». Podrías decir: «La RAE dice esto y esto, pero en mi país más se escucha esto otro.»


----------



## StryKeRneL

En Chile también se da que en ambiente universitario incluso profesores de lenguajes de computación dicen "caracter" para referirse a "carácter". Lo único que dicen bien es "caracteres", y sólo por suerte de que la tilde se desplaza una sílaba. Es un error sobre el que deberían educarse.


----------



## HaHa08

Lexinauta said:


> Este es un término muchísimas veces mal escrito y mal pronunciado en el contexto/ambiente informático. Las formas correctas son:
> 
> en singular 'car*á*cter'  -  pero en plural 'caract*e*res' (el acento se desplaza a la sílaba siguiente)



Creo que es la mejor respuesta y eso que yo debo reconocer que como informático muchísimas veces hago un mal uso de esta palabra
En cuanto al tema este de decir que el acento se desplaza, es simplemente debido a la normativa ortográfica del español.

ca-rác-ter: es una palabra llana no acabada ni en vocal, L, N o S por lo que debe ser acentuada.
ca-rac-te-res: es una palabra llana pero esta vez sí acaba en S (al hacer el plural) por lo que no se escribe la tilde.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

StryKeRneL said:


> Lo único que dicen bien es "caracteres", y sólo por suerte de que la tilde se desplaza una sílaba.



Más que por suerte, es que ésa es precisamente la causa. Al ser una de las pocas palabras en que la sílaba tónica no se conserva en el plural, se produce la confusión.



			
				HaHa08 said:
			
		

> En cuanto al tema este de decir que el acento se desplaza, es simplemente debido a la normativa ortográfica del español.



Se refiere al acento prosódico, no al ortográfico, y como ya han mencionado se trata de un caso particular, junto con "espécimen" y "régimen" (quizá más particular aún, puesto que las otras dos son palabras esdrújulas terminadas en consonante, que se convertirían en sobresdrújulas en plural si no cambiara la sílaba tónica... pero "carácter" no tendría ese problema).


----------



## HaHa08

Cierto, no había pensado en el acento prosódico...jeje


----------



## ManPaisa

> Ya que, como dicen la palabra "caracter" no exite en diccionarios pero sí existe en el habla común.


Por aquí, que yo sepa, no.



> La lengua no la rige lo normativo (aunque la gramática normativa diga lo contrario) sino el uso


El uso de los hablantes cultos y de los escritores respetados, no el de cualquier pelafustán.


----------



## Södertjej

El uso (mal uso) de un término español por parte de los informáticos de muchos países, que aquí también son tremendos, no es un modelo a seguir. Que digan sin pestañear printear en lugar de imprimir, resetear en lugar de reinstaurar/reiniciar, postear en lugar de entrar, enrutar en lugar de dirigir, etc etc etc no es más que un ejemplo del mal uso del lenguaje por parte de personas que no tienen el más mínimo interés en hablar bien, por lo tanto su ejemplo es de mal uso, no de uso correcto. Que con los avances técnicos surja la necesidad de nuevos términos es lógico, pero cambiarle el acento un término presente en el castellano desde su formación sólo por quién sabe qué motivos, no es justificable. 

La RAE lo dice bien claro, no por capricho, sino porque se lleva diciendo siglos así, aunque mi formación escolar no tuvo lugar todo el tiempo en España, sí recuerdo muy claramente que era una excepción que se estudiaba en primaria. Que ahora unos informáticos con carencias lingüísticas de nivel de primaria y no caigan en que el singular de caracteres es carácter, decidan que no quieren usar esa palabra correctamente no es motivo ni de reconicimiento, ni de imitación, sino de reprobación. Sin duda no marcan esa diferenciación en la pronunciación con conocimiento de causa, sino por ignorancia.

*carácter*. *1. *‘Conjunto de rasgos característicos’ y ‘signo de la escritura’. Es voz llana y se pronuncia [karákter], no [karaktér]. En el plural, el acento prosódico pasa de la _a_ a la _e:_ _caracteres_ (pron. [karaktéres]), no _carácteres_.
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## HaHa08

Södertjej said:


> El uso (mal uso) de un término español por parte de los informáticos de muchos países, que aquí también son tremendos, no es un modelo a seguir. Que digan sin pestañear printear en lugar de imprimir, resetear en lugar de reinstaurar/reiniciar, postear en lugar de entrar, enrutar en lugar de dirigir, etc etc etc no es más que un ejemplo del mal uso del lenguaje por parte de personas que no tienen el más mínimo interés en hablar bien, por lo tanto su ejemplo es de mal uso, no de uso correcto. Que con los avances técnicos surja la necesidad de nuevos términos es lógico, pero cambiarle el acento un término presente en el castellano desde su formación sólo por quién sabe qué motivos, no es justificable.



Como informático he de reconocer que no es para nada un buen uso del lenguaje, pero siento decirte que no por ello no tenemos el más mínimo interés de hablar bien. En vez de sulfurarte tanto tómalo como una jerga, nada más. Yo al menos evito usar este lenguaje fuera de ese ámbito.

El motivo de que se llegue a hablar así en estos ámbitos es que la mayor parte de la documentación está en inglés además de los lenguajes de programación. Y si te acostumbras a trabajar con documentación inglesa y a hablar en español (ya que mantener una conversación en inglés entre dos españoles es prácticamente imposible) acabas haciendo estas traducciones tan rastreras. Por ejemplo, el printar viene de que todos los lenguajes de programación tienen la función print para mostrar algo por pantalla u otro dispositivo de salida.

En cuanto a los ejemplos, postear no es entrar, sino escribir un mensaje en un foro, ya que eso son posts en inglés, entrar normalmente se le llama loguear (hacer log in). Y lo de enrutar no lo había oído, yo soy de los que dice lincar...jeje

Finalmente, sin ánimo de hacer daño a la vista y el sentido común os dejo una de las mayores aberraciones al lenguaje que cometemos los informáticos: upgradear, usado para indicar que se mejora el nivel de una aplicación, o un cambio de versión.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> Como informático he de reconocer que no es para nada un buen uso del lenguaje, pero siento decirte que no por ello no tenemos el más mínimo interés de hablar bien. En vez de sulfurarte tanto tómalo como una jerga, nada más. Yo al menos evito usar este lenguaje fuera de ese ámbito.
> 
> El motivo de que se llegue a hablar así en estos ámbitos es que la mayor parte de la documentación está en inglés además de los lenguajes de programación. Y si te acostumbras a trabajar con documentación inglesa y a hablar en español (ya que mantener una conversación en inglés entre dos españoles es prácticamente imposible) acabas haciendo estas traducciones tan rastreras. Por ejemplo, el printar viene de que todos los lenguajes de programación tienen la función print para mostrar algo por pantalla u otro dispositivo de salida.


 
Nada de esto justifica el cambio de prosodia del vocablo _*carácter*_ (a **caracter*), ya que el término equivalente de inglés lleva el acento en la primera, no en la última, sílaba.


----------



## Södertjej

HaHa, serás la excepción que confirma la regla. Conozco a muchos informáticos por unas prácticas que hice después de la carrera y la idea de hablar con corrección les da lo mismo a muchos "total, si me entienden y es más corto". No me sulfuro, sólo constato el hecho de que a muchos (no todos) les parece estupendo hablar así y quien habla con corrección es el torpe y el raro y lo suyo es lo guay. Eso es lo que me parece inaceptable. Y no quiero hablar de cuando escriben.

Postear: lo he oído como entrar datos en un campo para unas aplicaciones concretas, quizá no sea tan generalizado. Lo de lincar y uppgradear tampoco son mancos. A éste último no le veo la ventaja, es más largo que en inglés y no es de fácil pronunciación.


----------



## HaHa08

ManPaisa, la verdad es que yo no le encuentro sentido a ese fallo con la palabra carácter y tienes razón, no es un fallo derivado del inglés...

Södertjej, lo de upgradear es simplemente una distinción técnica, mejorar un sistema es hacerle unos pequeños cambios, darle mayor usabilidad..etc. Sin embargo upgradear implica el cambio de nivel o versión.

Saludos y voy a ver si trabajo unn poquito más..jeje


----------



## Södertjej

HaHa08 said:


> Sin embargo upgradear implica el cambio de nivel o versión.


Vale, está mejorar y luego ¿actualizar la versión? No me creo que no haya mejores opciones que upgradear


----------



## Lexinauta

ManPaisa said:


> _(En cuanto a que la lengua se rige por el uso.)_
> El uso de los hablantes cultos y de los escritores respetados, no el de cualquier pelafustán.


----------



## neal41

En todas las lenguas hay una tendencia de abandonar formas irregulares y crear nuevas formas regulares. Los puristas, los que se precian de cultos, siempre desprecian esta tendencia. En inglés la forma plural tradicional y correcta de la palabra 'index' es la forma latina 'indices', pero hoy en día es muy normal oír y ver 'indexes', formada según la reglas del inglés.

La combinación carácter/caracteres es obviamente irregular. Si uno oye más la forma singular, la tendencia regularizadora produce carácter/carácteres y si oye más la forma plural, el resultado será caracter/caracteres.


----------



## Södertjej

Neal: si fuera ese el caso, también pasaría con régimen/regímenes sin embargo la gente suele decirlas bien. 

No, yo creo que es más bien esnobismo técnico, porque lo de carácter es algo que se sabe desde la infancia, al menos en España.


----------



## neal41

Södertjej said:


> Neal: si fuera ese el caso, también pasaría con régimen/regímenes sin embargo la gente suele decirlas bien.
> 
> No, yo creo que es más bien esnobismo técnico, porque lo de carácter es algo que se sabe desde la infancia, al menos en España.


 
El proceso de regularización va muy lento.  El inglés todavía tiene decenas de verbos fuertes (see, saw, seen) heredados de la lengua germánica de hace 1000 años, pero siglo tras siglo hay menos:  shew --> showed, dove --> dived, proven --> proved, shown --> showed, drug --> dragged, etc.


----------



## Juan Nadie

> No, yo creo que es más bien esnobismo técnico, porque lo de carácter es algo que se sabe desde la infancia, al menos en España.


Bueno, esnobismo o distinción que se ha hecho necesaria, ¿no?
El caso es que 





> Acepta el texto predictivo letra por letra, *carácter *por *carácter *


 puede estar bien o no, dependiendo de a quién vaya dirigido. Si es a un público general, sí, está bien; si es a un público más restringido, técnico... puede que no esté tan bien, porque en su argot sí existe la diferencia.


----------



## HaHa08

Juan Nadie said:


> Bueno, esnobismo o distinción que se ha hecho necesaria, ¿no?
> El caso es que  puede estar bien o no, dependiendo de a quién vaya dirigido. Si es a un público general, sí, está bien; si es a un público más restringido, técnico... puede que no esté tan bien, porque en su argot sí existe la diferencia.



En ningún caso estaría bien, es distinto lo que incluye el argot técnico que normalmente es la castellanización (bastante libre) de los términos ingleses y otra cosa es no tener en cuenta los cambios propios del lenguaje y utilizar una palabra existente de forma errónea.

La diferencia está en que no se puede discutir por ejemplo si está mejor dicho enrutar o lincar ya que ninguna de las dos palabras existen, sino que pertenecen a una jerga de un ámbito específico. Sin embargo entre caracter y carácter existe una entrada en el DPD especificando cuál es la correcta y el motivo.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Yo no discuto que sea erróneo o reconocido por Sta. RAE-DPD caracter o carácter, lo que digo es que si forma parte del lenguaje (jerga técnica) de la informática y se ha extendido el uso entre los 'informáticos', puede ser más apropiado el uso de un término que otro para referirse a cierto concepto.

HaHa08: declaras ser informático y usar tal palabra para ello. Yo no lo soy y conozco y reconozco su uso en términos _técnicos_. Y si nos ponemos exquisitos tanto en Sta. RAE como en S. DPD hay ciertas palabras que no aparecen y se usan, sin por ello ser incorrecto su uso -y me refiero a términos técnico-científicos.

Saludos.


----------



## HaHa08

Juan Nadie said:


> HaHa08: declaras ser informático y usar tal palabra para ello. Yo no lo soy y conozco y reconozco su uso en términos _técnicos_. Y si nos ponemos exquisitos tanto en Sta. RAE como en S. DPD hay ciertas palabras que no aparecen y se usan, sin por ello ser incorrecto su uso -y me refiero a términos técnico-científicos.
> 
> Saludos.



Perdona, yo tampoco quiero discutir pero yo he dejado bien claro en todo momento que no lo uso y no me parece correcto su uso.


----------



## Juan Nadie

HaHa08 said:


> Como informático [...] En vez de sulfurarte tanto tómalo como una jerga, nada más. Yo al menos evito usar este lenguaje fuera de ese ámbito.



Lo habré mal interpretado, pero realmente fue lo que interpreté.

Y eso que no queremos discutir, que si no...


----------



## Forero

En griego, en que se origina el vocablo, fue agudo _character_, y se refería a una marca. El sentido de "modo de ser una persona" fue metafórico.

Ya que quiere usarse en el sentido informático, que en realidad se acerca más a la acepción original, hay una tendencia de regularizar _carácter_ a _caracter_. Pero la verdad es que ya se regularizó cuando, hace siglos, se hizo como si fuera de origen latín, y no hay bastante razón como para "regularizarlo" más.

¿Por qué se dice _matriz_ y no _mátriz_?


----------



## neal41

Forero said:


> En griego, en que se origina el vocablo, fue agudo _character_, y se refería a una marca. El sentido de "modo de ser una persona" fue metafórico.
> 
> Ya que quiere usarse en el sentido informático, que en realidad se acerca más a la acepción original, hay una tendencia de regularizar _carácter_ a _caracter_. Pero la verdad es que ya se regularizó cuando, hace siglos, se hizo como si fuera de origen latín, y no hay bastante razón como para "regularizarlo" más.
> 
> ¿Por qué se dice _matriz_ y no _mátriz_?


 
Los informáticos no saben nada ni del latín ni del griego. Lo que sí saben, como toda la otra gente, es que la sílaba tónica en la forma singular es distinta de la sílaba tónica en la forma plural. Eso es lo irregular, y como dije antes hay una tendencia muy lenta pero persistente de eliminar tales situaciones.

Habiendo dicho eso, no puedo decir con certeza que esta tendencia lingüística sea la causa de fenómeno actual de 'caracTER'. Tal vez la causa sea algo distinto en la mente de los informáticos.


----------



## Jellby

Södertjej said:


> Neal: si fuera ese el caso, también pasaría con régimen/regímenes sin embargo la gente suele decirlas bien.



Apostaría a que ya he oído alguna vez "re*gi*men" y desde luego "espe*ci*men" (la razón de que se oigan más unos que otros, probablemente tenga que ver por la frecuencia de uso del singular y plural).

En cuanto a la justificación del uso de "carac*ter*" por una jerga técnica, me parece muy bien en el lenguaje oral y coloquial, yo soy el primero que dice "comando", "alocatar" y "resetear", pero nunca los pondría por escrito en un manual.


----------



## Birke

Jellby said:


> Apostaría a que ya he oído alguna vez "re*gi*men" y desde luego "espe*ci*men" (la razón de que se oigan más unos que otros, probablemente tenga que ver por la frecuencia de uso del singular y plural).



En apoyo de esto, comento que en la Región de Murcia no era raro oír:
_Son hermanos, pero tienen ca*rac*teres muy diferentes.
Con todos los *re*gimenes que ha hecho y lo gordo que está._

Creo que últimamente lo oigo menos. Parece que la escolarización va surtiendo efecto.


----------



## JorgeCano

Jellby said:


> Originalmente publicado por *StryKeRneL*
> Lo único que dicen bien es "caracteres", y sólo por suerte de que la tilde se desplaza una sílaba.
> 
> 
> 
> Más que por suerte, es que ésa es precisamente la causa.
Click to expand...

   Efectivamente, pienso que el origen del error está en que los usuarios de informática ven y oyen varias veces "caracteres", referida a los simbolos tipográficos, antes de encontrarse o de necesitar el singular. Ésto,  unido a una cultura limitada,  hace que no imaginen que tenga nada que ver con *carácter*, y suponen que el singular de esa palabra,  nueva para ellos,  es caracter.
   No sé lo que ocurrirá en el futuro, pero espero  que aumente la cultura de todos los usuarios de informática (o sea, de todo el mundo) y "_caracter_" acabe por extinguirse.
Saludos.


----------



## HaHa08

JorgeCano said:


> Efectivamente, pienso que el origen del error está en que los usuarios de informática ven y oyen varias veces "caracteres", referida a los simbolos tipográficos, antes de encontrarse o de necesitar el singular. *Ésto,  unido a una cultura limitada*,  hace que no imaginen que tenga nada que ver con *carácter*, y suponen que el singular de esa palabra,  nueva para ellos,  es caracter.
> No sé lo que ocurrirá en el futuro, pero espero  que aumente la cultura de todos los usuarios de informática (o sea, de todo el mundo) y "_caracter_" acabe por extinguirse.
> Saludos.



Perdona Jorge, preo creo que nos merecemos un poco más de respeto en ese sentido. Te puedo afirmar que sé de muchísimos periodistas con una cultura lingüística mucho menor que la de la media de la población. Y eso sí que es grave.

Por otra parte, ¿qué es para tí una cultura limitada? Por el trabajo de la mayor parte de nosotros estamos enterados de varios temas, somos curiosos por naturaleza lo que nos lleva a ser capaces de poder llevar una conversación de diversa tamática. El que se cometa algún fallo de esos es como ya se ha dicho reiteradamente en este foro cuestión de a lo que se está acostumbrado a oir más, si el singular o el plural. Por ejempo, si tu estas hablando todo el tiempo de que la aplicación X debe printar los caracteres en modo negativo y con el tipo de letra _tal _y a tamaño 10;y estás discutiendo de si sería lo mejor o no, en el momento que hablas de un carácter, posiblemente se te escape caracter. Es un mal uso pero bueno, nadie es perfecto y como se ha dicho también por aqui, existen casos de gente que dice regimenes y no son informáticos.

Perdonad si me he enfadado un poco pero este tipo de generalizaciones tan a la ligera me suelen molestar, es como si yo dijera que vaya cultura tienen los abogados porque alguno de ellos no son capces de hacer una suma sin calsuladora.

Saludos y buen fin de semana


----------



## Bartocus123

Yo también creo que es por ignorancia. Si fuera por esnobismo se diría y/o escribiría en inglés _character/cáracter_, de hecho varios términos de la jerga infomática permanecen en inglés, ¿por qué no pasa lo mismo con éste? Lo otro que no entiendo es por qué se necesita "diferenciar" de carácter. *Forero*, no le veo sentido a eso de volver a la "acepción original"; tienes razón con eso de que fue agudo, pero olvidaste mencionar que se pronunciaba "jaracter".

-Bartocus-


----------



## Södertjej

neal41 said:


> El proceso de regularización va muy lento.


No creo que pueda llamarse "proceso de regularización" a la elección de una acentuación errónea de una palabra existente en el idioma desde su formación por parte de quienes la usan en un entorno concreto y sólo en ciertos casos.


neal41 said:


> Los informáticos no saben nada ni del latín ni del griego. Lo que sí saben, como toda la otra gente, es que la sílaba tónica en la forma singular es distinta de la sílaba tónica en la forma plural. Eso es lo irregular, y como dije antes hay una tendencia muy lenta pero persistente de eliminar tales situaciones.



Antes de ser técnicos se suponen que fueron al colegio, y aunque no aprendieran latín ni griego, sí aprendieron distinguir entre la b y la v, a poner la h aunque sea muda, a poner tildes donde corresponde... ahí es cuando te enseñan lo de carácter. Si fuera cierto que se tiende a eliminar lo irregular en español, se notaría en los verbos, los géneros, etc y no veo eso por ningún lado. Tendría excusa el desconocimiento de la irregularidad de ese plurar en todos los casos por parte de personas con mínima escolarización, pero no por quién lo hace sólo cuando quiere matizar que se refiere a signos, no cuando habla de características de la personalidad de alguien.



Juan Nadie said:


> El caso es que  puede estar bien o no, dependiendo de a quién vaya dirigido. Si es a un público general, sí, está bien; si es a un público más restringido, técnico... puede que no esté tan bien, porque en su argot sí existe la diferencia.


Tal diferencia no existe, porque no le están dando a la palabra un significado nuevo, lo cual sí podría justificarlo, sino que ese significado es el de esa palabra, su raíz etimológica es irreprochable y lleva siglos implantada en el español. Ya se hablaba de caracteres latinos, griegos o chinos siglos antes de que se inventara el microchip así que el que ahora vengan unos técnicos a dárselas de precisos con ese argumento sería como si los lecheros decidieran de repente lo correcto es decir leché para el "zumo de vaca" y dejar leche como llana sólo para decir tortazo porque "así lo hacemos en nuestro argot para diferenciar".


----------



## JorgeCano

HaHa08, no quise ofender a nadie. Todos los informáticos que conozco tienen una cultura superior a la media. Hablé de usuarios, incluyendo los que hicimos un cursillo acelerado o leímos un manual.


Södertjej said:


> *...
> * se suponen que fueron al colegio, y aunque no aprendieran latín ni griego, sí aprendieron distinguir entre la b y la v, a poner la h aunque sea muda, a poner tildes donde corresponde... ahí es cuando te enseñan lo de carácter.
> ...
> Ya se hablaba de caracteres latinos, griegos o chinos siglos antes de que se inventara el microchip


Es cierto. El problema, como yo lo veo, es que hace 60 años más de la mitad de la población española  adulta, con escuela o sin ella,  ignoraba que esos "dibujitos" se llamaban caracteres, mientras hoy más del 80% son usuarios de informática.


----------



## Södertjej

JorgeCano said:


> El problema, como yo lo veo, es que hace 60 años más de la mitad de la población española  adulta, con escuela o sin ella,  ignoraba que esos "dibujitos" se llamaban caracteres, mientras hoy más del 80% son usuarios de informática.


No puedo hablar del nivel cultural de las personas de hace sesenta años y de su riqueza de vocabulario, pero sí supongo que de ese 80% (usuarios de informática) supongo que casi el 100% estará escolarizado y parece ser que son los profesionales los que hacen esa distinción, no el común de los internautas.


----------



## m_pookie

*OK,*
*Gracias a todos y me queda un poco mas claro hasta la respuesta Nº 8, de ahí en adelante creo que derivo un poco el tema. *

*Bsos.*


----------



## andresmm

Krach said:


> En algo tienen razón y eso no se puede obviar. Sin embargo tengo que agregar lo siguiente:
> 
> Con la lengua todo es, grosso modo, muy incierto. Ya que, como dicen la palabra "caracter" no exite en diccionarios pero sí existe en el habla común. La lengua no la rige lo normativo (aunque la gramática normativa diga lo contrario) sino el uso. No se puede omitir el hecho de que cada vez se escucha más el término antes escrito por lo tanto, basándome en lo que lo que dice la academia, la lengua dificilmente podría considerarse como normativa. ¿Cuántas veces hemos escuchado (o por lo menos yo) decir que está mal dicha la palabra imprimido?.
> 
> Si nos basamos en lo normativo (lo que dicen los diccionarios), tienen toda la razón cuando aseveran que "caracter" no existe, y los apoyo; sin embargo, si nos enfocamos en el uso cotidiano (y no sé si sea sólo en mi país) se aplica la diferencia que mencioné en mi intervención anterior.
> 
> Si nuevamente consideran que estoy errado, háganmelo saber. La intención no es confundir a persona alguna, es sencillamente aclarar.



Para empezar, desde hace muchísimo tiempo que la RAE ha difundido que el verbo imprimir tiene dos participios: impreso e imprimido, por lo tanto imprimido sí es correcto, lo que pasa es que a algunos les suena mal y creen que tienen la última palabra al decir que sólo se puede decir impreso. Por otro lado, la RAE, por lo general, es muy consciente de la diversidad de nuestra lengua y se apoya fuertemente en el uso para hacer sus investigaciones. Lo que sucede con la palabra carácter, es que algunos técnicos y académicos, que no tiene ni poca idea de filología, han difundido que supuestamente hay dos palabra diferente caracter (que según ellos significa un simbolo, signo, etc) y carácter (que para ellos sólo es relativa a personalidad), así que éste error (sólo existe carácter) no es amplio uso e irónicamente el error nace y se propaga en las personas que están en el mundo académico ("los más instruídos"). Así que para mí, hay que dejarle el trabajo a los académicos de la lengua y los demás (que no tenemos ese conocimiento) preocuparnos por apoyar lo que han dicho y usar debidamente (de acuerdo al citerio de ellos) la lengua. No aceptar su investigación, es como el campesino que cree más en el vecino que en el agrónomo. Es desmeritar su conocimiento.
No más con esa palabra caracter que no existe en Español, nosotros que estamos en el mundo académico y somos lo que tenemos ese error, tenemos que erradircarlo de una vez por todas. Se dice carácter y el prural caracteres y significa tanto personalidad como signo, letra, símbolo y algunas otras cosas. Ahh, por cierto, en francés existe la palabra caractère (significa sólo signo, letra, símbolo), talvez ese error es un galicismo. No es un anglicismo ya que, la palabra character significa para ellos ambas cosas (signo y personalidad como en español).


----------

